# Help for backup problem on Samsung 4080 series 2



## drummaster322 (Aug 19, 2006)

I got a larger drive for my Samsung 4080 but when I run the backup command I get:

second mfs drive: no such file or directory
second mfs drive2: illegal seek
second mfs drive: no such file of directory
second mfs drive3: illegal seek
mfs_load_volume_header: total sectors (155366400) mismatch with volume header (389789696)
mfs_load_volume_header: loading anyway
mfs_load_zone_map: primary zone map corrupt loading backup
mfs_load_zone_map: secondary zone map corrupt, giving up
mfs_load_zone_map: zone map checksum error!
mfsbackup: backup failed to startup. make sure specified the right devices, and that
the drives are not locked

These are the command lines I used:

mkdir /mnt/dos "enter"

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos "enter"

mfsbackup -f9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc "enter"

"enter" = enter not typed in

I got a twinbreeze bracket from weaknees and have their directions, which seem to be from Hinsdale, and I am using Hinsdale's directions. I put a second drive in last fall season but had the same problem. Weaknees couldn't help me with the problem, but the second drive worked, although I didn't get the time I think I should have. I had an 80hr DVR with an 80GB drive, and added a 120GB but only got 171 hrs I thought with that setuup I should have gotten more hours. I didn't know about getting help here then. At the end of the fall season I had to delete a lot of things to get the end of the season on there, which made me decide to put a bigger A drive in. I am running Win98SE. I have tivo A drive as master on secondary ide with new drive slaved to same although I have tried every conceivable configuration. the drives show the correct capacity so I assume they are not locked, and all are western digitals. I saw the lines squashing athlon bug and a southbridge workaround, so I thought it might be that, so I used a machine with a intel processor, but same thing. That makes me think it is a problem with tivo A drive. I have looked all over this site and haven't found anything else to try. Thanks for any help


----------



## xunil76 (Apr 1, 2005)

i dunno if this was the case, or if you just mis-typed it here, but if you typed the....

*mfsbackup -f9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc "enter"*

....command exactly like that, it may cause a problem, as there should be a space between the *-f* and *9999*. It should be:

*mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc "enter"*


----------



## drummaster322 (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks again


----------



## xunil76 (Apr 1, 2005)

drummaster322 said:


> thanks again


so does that mean that was the problem?


----------

